# Battery eplacement options for Kandi Coco



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow what a windfall.

Have the batteries disposed of before shipping.

IMO replace with new same model ones, excellent value for money.

FLA's big advantage is ability to precisely monitor SoC with a cheap hydrometer.

Very very robust too, treat them well will last for years!

So you need to top up water, so what?

If you want cheaper, Sam's Club GC2s, East Penn better than Costco, but won't last as long as properly cared for Trojans.


----------



## skittles5448 (10 mo ago)

I to just received a 2009 Kandi Coco KD08E and it’s in excellent condition. The batteries are half charged. What type of plug does anyone use to charge theirs? I’ve tried a medium duty extension cord for 5 hours and no added charge. Name of charger and a picture if possible please. Love the car.


----------

